# Laisse béton



## SolitaryShell

Salve a tutti! Ho un grosso problema, devo tradurre questa espressione, di cui so il significato e so che si tratta di un'espressione in "verlan", ma non so come mantenere il doppio senso traducendola in italiano.
E' il titolo di un paragrafo di un articolo di giornale in cui si parla di una città dell'est in cui si è deciso di ristrutturare una piazza,(utilizzando quindi il cemento , ovvero le béton) trovando, però, il disaccordo della popolazione locale. Il titolo intero è "La démocratie, laisse beton". Grazie mille a chi mi darà una mano.


----------



## Anaiss

È molto difficile, bisognerebbe cercare un'espressione con cemento in italiano.


> dal treccani, cemento: 5. fig., non com. Ciò che serve a unire, a stringere, a rinsaldare un vincolo: le comuni disgrazie sono un c. dell’amicizia.


----------



## SolitaryShell

e se rinunciassi alla traduzione del gioco di parole, come dovrei tradurla? andrebbe bene: "Una democrazia che lascia un po' a desiderare"? anche se a dir la verità non mi convince molto.


----------



## MarcB

Nel verlan(l'envers) il significato è laisse tomber.Sara difficile mantener il significato in italiano di cemento.


----------



## matoupaschat

SolitaryShell said:


> e se rinunciassi alla traduzione del gioco di parole, come dovrei tradurla? andrebbe bene: "Una democrazia che lascia un po' a desiderare"? anche se a dir la verità non mi convince molto.


Allora mi sembra che sia meglio non prendere strettamente in considerazione il verlan "Laisse tomber". Proporrei un semplice "Democrazia contro cemento" o il contrario "Cemento contro democrazia".
Ciao


----------



## itka

matoupaschat said:


> Allora mi sembra che sia meglio non prendere strettamente in considerazione il verlan "Laisse tomber". Proporrei un semplice "Democrazia contro cemento" o il contrario "Cemento contro democrazia".
> Ciao


Ciao Matou ! (e ciao a tutti) Concordo con te, ma allora si perde il significato di "lasciamo perdere la democrazia". Bisognerebbe trovare qualcosa come : "contro il cemento, si sbatte e si perde la democrazia"... ma non ne ho la più pallida idea !


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Itka ,
Cela me fait vraiment très plaisir de te retrouver ! 
Oui, je sais, tu as raison, mais quand j'ai cherché le texte sur google, je suis arrivé à *ceci. *Le titre ne sert vraiment qu'à séparer les paragraphes, il faut quelque chose de court et qui intrigue pour te faire lire tout l'article. Bref, c'est la manière actuelle de mettre en page. Je voulais surtout dire à SolitaryShell qu'à mon avis il ne faut pas se faire un problème de ce titre...
Bises !


----------



## SolitaryShell

Ciao e grazie mille a tutti per i consigli!  Matoupaschat, è vero che non si tratta di un testo di grande spessore, ed è solo il titolo di un paragrafo, però mi faceva comunque piacere, riuscire a tradurre l'espressione cercando di conservare il più possibile il gioco di parole.


----------



## STE-EI

Se vuoi tenere il giorco di parole ci potrebbe stare "la democrazia? ancora da cementare" nel senso che ha bisogno di essere rinforzata


----------

